# ESP Unit warning light



## Barnesyboy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi, just had some shocking news from my MOT. My ESP Unit warning light was on, the diagnostic check shows the fault code as: 01423 - G200, the mechanic believes that this is the electrical side of my ABS pump. He has quoted £650 + VAT just for the part!! Has anyone experienced this before? Does anyone know whether I can source a cheaper reconditioned part?

I'm dubious about the whole thing as the warning light has routinely come on and off over the last couple of months (leading me to believe that it was just a dodgy sensor)

TT 225 registered 2000, chassis number is TRUZZZ8NZ11016139.

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Nick


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I had a similar problem turned out to be the wiring between the servo and ABS pump was breaking down


----------



## Barnesyboy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for that. I'll mention it to the mechanic tomorrow. Cheers. Nick


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## steve45b (Aug 24, 2016)

hi can anyone help me I have an audi 225 yr2000 and the esp light comes on as soon as I pull away and stays on but if I turn the car of arter 20 miles and turn on while moving at low speed it stays of but this only happens when warm any thoughts please


----------



## Eos350d (Feb 27, 2016)

I have a 150 Roadster and my ESP would be on one day and off the next it was put down to a break pressure sensor. Had it fixed just over a week ago and the ESP has stayed off but the car is toy so it doesn't get used every day so hard to say 100% that it's fixed but here's hoping...


----------



## steve45b (Aug 24, 2016)

thank you


----------

